# Behind The Scenes 1 - AUG13



## Lorian (Apr 9, 2003)

I'm very aware that my presence on UK-M has been lacking of late. That doesn't mean the board has been forgotten about, far from it. For those interested, I thought it may be a good idea to post about what's been going on behind the scenes and give a little info on where UK-M is heading in the months ahead. This may become a regular feature, or it may go the way of my journal (don't hate) but either way, my intention is good.

*Coaching Forum*

A new Coaching sub-forum will be online next week. This will be a dedicated area of the board with both public and private sections for Coaches to communicate with their clients directly and offer advice to the board in general.

*Database on Gear!*

Next on the horizon, within the next month the hosting infrastructure behind UK-M will be completely replaced. For the techie people interested enough to care, we are investing in our own geographically redundant MySQL cluster - just for us! For everyone else this essentially means that UK-M will be significantly faster to use, faster to browse, faster to search, faster to post. Just damn fast all round.

*No Lie, Clothing is Close*

Yesterday we took delivery of the new product catalogue from which all UK-M merchandise will be sourced. Within the next few days I'll start the first of several threads for everyone's feedback on exactly what we buy, what it's made of, what colours are available etc. These threads will all reside within a new dedicated 'Clothing' sub-forum.

*Don't Fear Change*

Lastly, come autumn there is a strong possibility that we will ditch the software which powers UK-M in favour of a completely new platform. This is a decision which requires a lot of consideration. Significant members of the forum will be invited to preview the changes and share their thoughts on whether we should go ahead. There are compelling reasons to change, a fresh modern new look, vastly improved galleries, instant chat and an alternate mobile friendly theme are just a few which instantly come to mind.

Cheers

L


----------



## marknorthumbria (Oct 1, 2009)

haha i am an oracle database administrator @Lorian

so i appreciate the high availability cluster ha ha


----------



## Lorian (Apr 9, 2003)

marknorthumbria said:


> haha i am an oracle database administrator @Lorian
> 
> so i appreciate the high availability cluster ha ha


I knew somebody would!


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

I'm looking forward to the changes that we have ahead. We talk about it a lot and now we're at the point of putting it all into action..should be an exciting few months


----------



## L11 (Jan 21, 2011)

New software.. Will this affect tapatalk?


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

Looking forward to the up and coming changes.


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

What is an SQL cluster?

But good to see that the forum is going forward; I've learnt a lot about so many different things...mostly beneficial.


----------



## AK-26 (May 29, 2011)

I like the layout as it is but I still look forward to the change... And the clothing, it's about time!


----------



## Lorian (Apr 9, 2003)

L11 said:


> New software.. Will this affect tapatalk?


Nope, Taptatalk will still work fine.



latblaster said:


> What is an SQL cluster?


MySQL is the database software behind UK-M.

A MySQL Cluster replicates this database across multiple servers in different geographic locations. The result is a high availability, high performance system for running MySQL with no single point of failure.


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Lorian said:


> Nope, Taptatalk will still work fine.
> 
> MySQL is the database software behind UK-M.
> 
> A MySQL Cluster spreads this database over multiple servers in different geographic locations. The result is a high availability, high performance system for running MySQL with no single point of failure.


I'm pretty sure that still leaves some people confused! :laugh:


----------



## Pain2Gain (Feb 28, 2012)

latblaster said:


> What is an SQL cluster?
> 
> But good to see that the forum is going forward; I've learnt a lot about so many different things...mostly beneficial.


In a nut shell dedicated 'space' for UKM the only result for the end user is speed, basically UKM is getting turbo charged


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

Any news on the coaching forum @Lorian?


----------



## flecks (Dec 1, 2011)

Dirk McQuickly said:


> Any news on the coaching forum @Lorian?


wondered the same..!


----------



## Lorian (Apr 9, 2003)

Dirk McQuickly said:


> Any news on the coaching forum @Lorian?





flecks said:


> wondered the same..!


It has already been created ... scroll down the front page.


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

Lorian said:


> It has already been created ... scroll down the front page.


D'oh!


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

Great news on the cluster L. should also be a little less worring than having a single server. At the last place I did the same, and also split out the high transaction stuff onto MongoDB.

Great to see the clothing too...


----------

